# Can Anyone Tell Me What Pygo This Is?



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nattereri


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> nattereri


How can you tell?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Onkiebonkie said:


> nattereri


How can you tell?
[/quote]

eye color.

Good looking fish.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Definetly Natts , How Can i tell ? .. well the 5 Swimming in the tank next to me look Identical


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright, i was kind of thrown off by the yellow'ish colour. I thought maybe it were pirayas. Can anyone tell me why this isn't piraya besides the eyecolor?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Onkiebonkie said:


> Alright, i was kind of thrown off by the yellow'ish colour. I thought maybe it were pirayas. Can anyone tell me why this isn't piraya besides the eyecolor?


 Flames end a bit soon too. Piraya's flames usually go to the tail and past the lateral line. The colour looks like a piraya which i'm sure most peopleincluding myself see the fish as piraya at first glance, but by looking at other features it looks more like a natterri with an orangish colour


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

natt


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id also suggest isolating the ones with the bite marks as he will probably get picked off if you dont


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Id also suggest isolating the ones with the bite marks as he will probably get picked off if you dont


They are not mine, i found them on the internet in an advert. Advert picture was very vague so i asked for more detailed pictures where the eyes colouring was more visible. I got these send. I never noticed the biting wounds, pretty severe indeed!

Thanks for the ID and the explanation, greetings from Holland


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Onkiebonkie said:


> greetings from Holland


 greetings from canada


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine had some nips just like those ones do and I just made sure their bellies was full all the time.. First couple of days I fed them 2 times a day now I am down to once a day..

Good lookin reds.. They will prolly get a little more red to them once you start feeding them the right things..


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Natts my friend


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

natts


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Piraya


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

whatsthedeal said:


> Piraya


lol wut


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Greetings back from Holland Onkie









P.nattereri, sean already confirmed my earlier opinion. Welcome on the USA forum dude


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure this has been mentioned....but P. piraya tend to loose their spots (or they become basically unnoticeable) very early on. I have seen 2" piraya with virtually no spots. So even if they are not to the stage where their eye color will change....a pretty good way to spot a juvy piraya is the flames extending past the lateral line and the lack of spotting.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Not sure this has been mentioned....but P. piraya tend to loose their spots (or they become basically unnoticeable) very early on. I have seen 2" piraya with virtually no spots. So even if they are not to the stage where their eye color will change....a pretty good way to spot a juvy piraya is the flames extending past the lateral line and the lack of spotting.


I didn't know that. Thanks GG


----------

